# My first peacock. :)



## jenneelk (Aug 9, 2013)

Didn't soap last night or all day today... Addiction is bad so this was hard! My tray arrived and just in time for some much needed quiet (all kids asleep!) color therapy.

The technique was not as easy as I thought but I don't care now what inside looks like.. I'm über happy with the outside. 

Teal, burgundy pink, yellow and white.
Orange chili pepper scent that is amazeballs!


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 9, 2013)

Bars.
It's in the oven now.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Aug 9, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## karenbeth (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks gorgeous. A whole lot better than my one and only try. Was your soap really fluid?


----------



## bwendo (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, this is amazing!  

Gorgeous colors.


----------



## Nightlilly (Aug 9, 2013)

The colors are gorgeous, I can't wait to see them when they're done!


----------



## Koshka (Aug 9, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## deb8907 (Aug 9, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Love it! Can't wait to see the cut bars!!!


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks! I love the design. I did a quick oven gel and went to fridge so its much brighter and lighter. I might try again straight to fridge to compare and see how dark it stays.

Karen yes, for this kind you need a loose pour the whole time.


----------



## lsg (Aug 9, 2013)

That looks wonderful!


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 9, 2013)

Pic of front back and sides. 
Color changed quite a bit with gel and will do fridge on 15 bar next.


----------



## moonbeam (Aug 9, 2013)

I am so proud of you! Amazing!!


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 9, 2013)

Well done! Your soap is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## hlee (Aug 9, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## savonierre (Aug 9, 2013)

The colors are incredible!!! Love it..


----------



## AngelMomma (Aug 10, 2013)

You want to know what is really cool about using a bar of soap like this?  As you use it and work your way through the bar the design constantly is changing.  Its like constantly changing soap art.  Now that is a cool experience!!


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 10, 2013)

You did a fabulous job!  Love the colors (even after the gel).


----------



## theath2010 (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow! I absolutely love the colors you used. Very nice!


----------



## dragonblossom (Aug 10, 2013)

That's some beautiful work there!  Love the color choices. This design, the peacock, always reminds me of the 60's.  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## JennH (Aug 10, 2013)

Its beautiful!

Where did you get your FO from? NG has a sweet orange chili pepper that I'm really tempted to try.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks.. That's it.
My customers love Yuzu but I'm SO over it and wanted another citrus. I really like it a lot. Better price than an orange I like from WSP and just as good and strong.

I might sell these if my previous bars in the same recipe turn out ok.


----------



## JennH (Aug 10, 2013)

jenneelk said:


> Thanks.. That's it.
> My customers love Yuzu but I'm SO over it and wanted another citrus. I really like it a lot. Better price than an orange I like from WSP and just as good and strong.
> 
> I might sell these if my previous bars in the same recipe turn out ok.



Thanks!  

And if I use that FO, my soap will be as pretty as yours, right? :razz:


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 10, 2013)

Haha! Just do a peacock with those colors and it will be.


----------



## newbie (Aug 11, 2013)

As pretty as everyone else said! You said you weren't happy with the inside but it looks good on your cut bars. What didn't you like?


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh it ended up fabulous but didn't think it would. The way your supposed to pour it and layer it didn't go as planned. I can't go that slow and sort of did a rush job in my own way. The sides of the bars that show the inside are wonderful actually. 
I posted about ash on the cp general forum and have pics of the sides there. Actually wish I could duplicate it now. Haha!


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 23, 2013)

Those are gorgy.  Reminds me of old school hippie days.  You did an awesome job.


----------

